# Revo Stage 1 Remap to 260bhp



## Kingfisher_TT (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all,
I have recently become frustrated with the TT's sluggishness despite it being a 225. I think the size of the car and weight of the quattro system weigh it down a little so decided to get a Revo Stage 1 remap to help improve things. Luckily Revo are doing a special offer so only cost £250+VAT (nearly £300) fitted - normally they're £350+VAT. Tutts of Dorking (http://www.tuttsofdorking.co.uk/revo.php) done mine - they're v good btw, all done in 45mins.

The 35bhp power increase is instantly noticable especially when the turbo kicks in above 2,750 rpms to the redline. The 'extra' boost is sensational and pins you into your seat! Just took it up the A3 toward Guildford and was in triple figures in no time at all :wink:. 
It also makes the car more smooth through the gears as mine was slightly jerky before. It feels the car is much keaner (almost poised!) to go - it almost eggs you on to hit the accelerator . I'm actually wondering why it took me so long to do it - it should be a the first mod every TT owner should do. Fact!

So....obv highly recommended chaps (& chapesses!). It's an absolute no brainer if you have a spare 300quid knocking around. Do it!

PS - here's where the car's at nowadays:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=460
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=539
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=545
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=540
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=181&image_id=543

Best,
Dom


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Car looks sweet and glad you are happy mate but I would rather go to a TT specialist (TT Shop, WAK etc etc) pay just a little more and have way more than 45 minutes spent on the car.

There's no way they could do a health check, logging runs, retuning etc in 45 minutes.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> Car looks sweet and glad you are happy mate but I would rather go to a TT specialist (TT Shop, WAK etc etc) pay just a little more and have way more than 45 minutes spent on the car.
> 
> There's no way they could do a health check, logging runs, retuning etc in 45 minutes.


An emphatic +1 - money for old rope.

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Emphatic.... that's a very big word for you Charlie x :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> Emphatic.... that's a very big word for you Charlie x :wink:


Don't judge me by your standards muntpig, here's another just for you xx "pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis"

Charlene xx


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

took me under 2 weeks to get a remap lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

God why dont you just say...

"a lung disease caused by the inhalation of very fine silica dust, causing inflammation in the lungs"

Muntpig xxx

PS Think we have hijacked the thread so best behave now


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jayz_son said:


> took me under 2 weeks to get a remap lol


Took me an hour to drive to Wak's after buying the car :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

The car looks lovely


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

45 mins to do a remap. Doesnt sound good to me. Hope its alright.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

don't know much about remaps...

i do know i absolutely LOVE kingfisher blue - esp with that interior! by far my fave colour on a tt! :mrgreen:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the colour mate!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

jamietd said:


> Love the colour mate!


Is a revo map just a plug in box? is it custom at all?? i dont really understand all the sps stuff, I know one you can use to change you boost setting i think!

Love the colour, but is the steering wheel mk2?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

its well worth it isn't it, our Jabba'd TT is soo much better but if you want to feel quick try a remapped TFSi, sooooo much keener to rev and pulls hard.

Personally i don't see why it only taking 45minutes to remap the car is a problem. Enjoy the car, which looks fantastic in that colour combo


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely looking TT mate, whether everyone agrees with your remap or not... enjoy!!! 

PS is it lowered and spaced?


----------



## Kingfisher_TT (Nov 21, 2010)

Charlie said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks sweet and glad you are happy mate but I would rather go to a TT specialist (TT Shop, WAK etc etc) pay just a little more and have way more than 45 minutes spent on the car.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment Jamman.....however I do think you and Charlie are making a mountain out of a molehill, after all we're not talking about an engine transplant here guys :roll:. 
The software was uploaded in 15 or so mins, then car was taken out twice for test runs and inbetween they had the laptop plugged in again for fine-tuning. I didn't bother mentioning this in my initial post because I assumed ppl knew it's standard practice :?. I did consider TT Shop as I know Dave/Justin v well but would cost me £50+ petrol....so what's the point when I have Revo auth dealer up the road. Plus I wouldn't expect (or want) them to have the car for hours on end. It's plug & play baby.



ian222 said:


> 45 mins to do a remap. Doesnt sound good to me. Hope its alright.


Ian see above.



adam-tt said:


> The car looks lovely





techfreak said:


> don't know much about remaps...
> 
> i do know i absolutely LOVE kingfisher blue - esp with that interior! by far my fave colour on a tt! :mrgreen:





jamietd said:


> Love the colour mate!





SteveTDCi said:


> its well worth it isn't it, our Jabba'd TT is soo much better but if you want to feel quick try a remapped TFSi, sooooo much keener to rev and pulls hard.
> 
> Personally i don't see why it only taking 45minutes to remap the car is a problem. Enjoy the car, which looks fantastic in that colour combo


Exactly Steve and thanks to everyone for the comments - was difficult to track one down but got it in the end and looks fab in the sun, really brings out the TT's lines .



Rich196 said:


> jamietd said:
> 
> 
> > Love the colour mate!
> ...


Yeh they just upload their software. Yep indeed Mk2 steering wheel, was expensive but transforms the driving exp (feels newer).



tricklexxx said:


> Lovely looking TT mate, whether everyone agrees with your remap or not... enjoy!!!
> 
> PS is it lowered and spaced?


Hey Tricklexxx thanks too - it's a facelift so -20mm compared to pre. Yes it has H&R spacers all round - makes a nice difference!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kingfisher_TT said:


> Thanks for the compliment Jamman.....however I do think you and Charlie are making a mountain out of a molehill, after all we're not talking about an engine transplant here guys :roll:.
> The software was uploaded in 15 or so mins, then car was taken out twice for test runs and inbetween they had the laptop plugged in again for fine-tuning. I didn't bother mentioning this in my initial post because I assumed ppl knew it's standard practice :?. I did consider TT Shop as I know Dave/Justin v well but would cost me £50+ petrol....so what's the point when I have Revo auth dealer up the road. Plus I wouldn't expect (or want) them to have the car for hours on end. It's plug & play baby.


I know you're happy with the result you've got from your remap and that's the main thing but, if you saw Wak mapping my car the other weekend and spent 11hours with the guy then you might have a better understanding why James and Charlie said what they did - the man is a genius. Anyway, your car looks amazing so just enjoy - which I'm sure you will. :wink:

Graham


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Kingfisher

What mods did you have that were required for a Stage 1 Remap? Had my TT a year and a half now and still no remap  Although I have had most of my money spend on training costs  lol.

I presume the usual things are just forge DV, silicon tip and other boost hoses? Got brand new coils yesterday from Audi so they should be ok! I know some people suggest a new exhaust but to be honest unless its 100% necessary I wont be spending 500 on one of those! :?

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nothing required for stage one mate although I would buy an uprated DV


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

jamman said:


> Nothing required for stage one mate although I would buy an uprated DV


Cheers! Yea I'm probably going to get the dump valve soon after I've sorted / found all of the vacuum leaks! :x


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

unless you've got a dud ECU that wont take programs [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

i can understand both points of view as some are just happy with quick upgrade and wont mod the car any more but if youre plans are more mods then a trip to wak is the correct way to go no matter the journey involved


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

mikesimbo said:


> Hi Kingfisher
> 
> What mods did you have that were required for a Stage 1 Remap? Had my TT a year and a half now and still no remap  Although I have had most of my money spend on training costs  lol.
> 
> ...


I think AMD have an offer on exhausts and remaps at the moment


----------



## rarestandrew (Apr 5, 2011)

I might go and get my stage 1 from them guys  £300 well spent
Ps your car is sweet man iv never seen a tt in that blue I'd love to see in the flesh mmm cream leather


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I had mine a week before it was remapped by superchips (Stage 1) and it took about 2 hours.

That was 4 years ago and is still ok (shouldn't have said that [smiley=bomb.gif] ) but I now need stage 2 or 3 to make use of the mods that have come along in that time so I would expect the wak treatment so I dont damage the engine.

Cant wait to have it done :roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

How much extra is your insurance?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Smeds said:


> How much extra is your insurance?


if you don't tell them ,they will never find out :wink:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

kazinak said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > How much extra is your insurance?
> ...


hmmmmmmmmm, with some companies it doesn't add anything, it might increase the excess though. We pay £400 on the TT with all mods declared and £500 on the Cupra all mods declared.


----------



## SkyIns (Oct 21, 2010)

kazinak said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > How much extra is your insurance?
> ...


Insurance have trained engineers and investigators, a remap isn't particularly hard to spot.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

SkyIns said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Smeds said:
> ...


You cant see software


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

That's is the problem , people believe what they bin told, insurance give them all this bulshit , but if you call the insurer they have no idea what you talking about,


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> That's is the problem , people believe what they bin told, insurance give them all this bulshit , but if you call the insurer they have no idea what you talking about,


but because they dont have a clue they will still charge you for it


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Smeds said:
> ...


£400??? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] I was phoning everyone and their dog and only managed £505 (re-map. lowered, exhaust and different alloys) which was a real shock to me!!


----------



## SteveMaybury (Jan 25, 2010)

Just don't crash and it'll never be an issue. :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rich196 said:


> You cant see software


Your wrong


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

superchips remap has cost me an extra £160 - £200 on insurance.


----------



## TT02TOY (Oct 4, 2010)

If you crash they scan your ecu and they will spot a modified map and check it against a standard map, it's very detectable


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

My TT took 2 and half hours to map at R-Tech and it cost £250 all in...plus it's running more power  Only running 21PSI as Nick would never run any more on a standard turbo with no DP or CAT mods...


----------

